# Southern WI - 2 Push Spreaders 3 Toro Snow Blowers for sale



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Anybody close to Madison, WI. these are worth the drive. 1-SnowEx SP85ss 1-Earthway push spreader for sale. 
https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowex-sp85ss-push-spreader/6712033554.html
https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/d/earthway-salt-or-light/6712047521.html

Also have 2 really nice Toro 221QR single stage 2 stroke blowers and 1 221QE single stage 2 stroke blower with electric start for sale. Haven't listed these yet but let me know if you are interested. $420 for QR's $450 for QE. BTW they don't make 2 stroke anymore but parts are easily had. They are lighter than new 4 strokes.

I can bundle everything for one price if you want all of it. All of my equipment is well cared for and I've sold on here many times. I WILL NOT SHIP.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT...Good stuff.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump up with new listings and prices for all.
https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/d/2-toro-221-qr-snowblowers/6744036830.html

https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/d/earthway-salt-or-light/6712047521.html

https://madison.craigslist.org/grd/d/snowex-sp85ss-push-spreader/6712033554.html


----------

